# [Resolu][ 2.4.20-gentoo-r6] librairie (so) en vrac [RESOLU]

## jeff_!

salut

voila j'ai voulu mettre mon apache via un emerge et depuis j'ai la moitier de mes .so en vrac

je ne peut plus utiliser mon winscp 

 *Quote:*   

> scp: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

comment je peu t m'en sortir au moins pour reinstaller le service scp 

merciLast edited by jeff_! on Wed Jan 17, 2007 11:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Tu as du mettre à jour openssl en passant. (Tu n'as plus /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.6 par contre /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 doit exister maintenant).

Un revdep-rebuild devrait corriger le problème. (emerge gentoolkit si tu n'as pas cette commande). (tu peux aussi essayer emerge --oneshot openssh mais le revdep-rebuild trouvera peut être d'autre problèmes).

----------

## jeff_!

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as du mettre à jour openssl en passant.

 

effectivement 

je vais essayer les commandes que tu me donne dès demain matin

j'espere que je n'ai pas besoin de la lib ssl elle aussi est en vrac 

merci

----------

## jeff_!

j'ai lancer un 

```
revdep-rebuild 
```

 mais il ne fonctionne pas car il me manque des sources

 *Quote:*   

> =dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

 

j'ai essayé un  revdep-rebuild -X  =dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1 et 

un emerge --onshot dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1 mais libssl est aussi mort

y t'il un moyen de reecompiler avce des source qui sont sur la machine ??  

merci

----------

## _droop_

Si tu fais un revdep-rebuild, il doit t'indiquer la commande emerge qu'il lance. Relances la même commande sans blackdown-jdk et ça devrait aller.

Au passage blackdown-jdk n'est pas à jour sur ton système, tu peux essayer de le mettre à jour avant de refaire le revdep-rebuild.

----------

## jeff_!

le probleme c'est qu'il n'arrive a  telecharger les sources

```
>>> Downloading http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~ntp/ntp_spool/ntp4/ntp-4.2/ntp-4.2.4.tar.gz

/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! Couldn't download ntp-4.2.4.tar.gz. Aborting.

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## jeff_!

comment executer revdep-rebuild 

si il est impossible de telecharger les sources ??  :Confused: 

merci

----------

## _droop_

J'avais compris qu'il trouvait pas les sources parceque la version était trop vieille...

tu peux essayer la solution gruik :

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6
```

Sinon, il va falloir trouver un moyen de mettre wget à jour. Tu peux récupérer des archives binaires sur certains mirroirs. Tu peux en trouver une liste sur le wiki. Ensuite une installation avec tar. (Enfin si wget/scp ne fonctionne pas cette solution risque aussi d'être difficile).

Dernière solution (un peu radicale, quasi réinstallation) : récupérer un stage3, l'extraire (ne pas réécrire les fichiers dans /etc et /var (option --exclude ?), chroot, env-update, source /etc/profile, emerge -e system, emerge -e world.

Bon courage.

----------

## jerep6

C'est normal qu'il ne puisse pas dl les sources puisque ton wget est down.

```
/usr/bin/wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Tu peux télécharger le package approprié avec ton navigateur web et le déplacer ensuite dans  /usr/portage/distfiles/ et relancer dans emerge.

Tu peux aussi essayé de recompilé wget mais à mon avis tu ne pourras pas le dl donc il faut faire comme précédemment.

----------

## jeff_!

ca y est ca fonctionne 

apres avoir reinstaller wget et openssh

Merci à Tous et à une prochaine

----------

## Magic Banana

Quand un sujet est résolu, il est de coutume (ou plutôt de convention) dans ce forum de l'indiquer en fin de titre. Merci donc de respecter cette règle en éditant ton premier post.

----------

## jeff_!

sorry 

d'habitude on le met en debut ( bizard ces linuxiens, feraient-il les chose à l'envers  :Smile:  )

j'edite mon post

----------

